# keeping multis



## Ronnie Read (Aug 24, 2011)

hi there im currently breeding my own rats in 50ltr rub racks but would like to start breeding multis aswell, whats the best way to keep them, and wee can i get them from any advice would be appreciated:2thumb:


----------



## CreepyBugs (May 14, 2016)

My biggest bits of advice for keeping multi's...
Firstly, they will chew, and relentlessly, so you need to watch what you put them in, or they'll be out! 
Secondly, the females can be nasty nasty creatures if you add other adults to the group, just watch out for that, sometimes they're fine, sometimes they really dont like newbies, even males.
And lastly, they can be bitey when you put your hands in to feed etc, usually the females again, so you might need to watch your fingers!

They do however make fantastic food for snakes, I've had fussy feeders transform when offered multi's.


----------



## Ronnie Read (Aug 24, 2011)

Thankyou what would be best to keep them in?


----------



## CreepyBugs (May 14, 2016)

Either a large tank with a secure lid, or lid they can't reach if its not secure, or a large cage, but must have mouse size bar gaps. I have one group in a brilliant big rat cage but with small bar gaps, with platforms and ladders so they can spread out from each other. 

I have had them in the largest RUB's in the past, but I have also had them chew their way out of one!


----------



## Ronnie Read (Aug 24, 2011)

OK thankyou


----------



## CreepyBugs (May 14, 2016)

Don't let anything I've said put you off by the way, they're certainly amusing, and like I said, are brilliant food, and for a range of sizes. I find they dont smell anywhere near as much as male rats and mice either. They can also be kept with mice, especially the males, I often grow males on in groups I with male mice, and will keep an adult male mouse in with an adult male multi if they aren't being 'used' at the moment. They will sleep in the same bed, eat together etc just like two mice.


----------



## Ronnie Read (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol don't worry it hasn't now iv just got to make room in my rat shed!


----------



## jackiee (Jul 4, 2010)

hi, I keep my multi`s in rubs or fish tanks, I alter the lids and bolt pen wire on for fresh air and temperature. I keep the breeders with either 3 females + 1 male or 4 females + 1 male. they are very prolific breeders, they are a bit nippy but its not to bad, once they have a litter you cannot mix any new ones to the group, (they will kill it) I remove the young after 28 days and keep 4 or 5 litters together as there`s no bother mixing them before they start breeding.
I normally have about 9 sets of breeders and 100 to 200 young at anytime.pm me if you need any more info. thanks jack.


----------



## Ronnie Read (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks jack any chance you could show me some picks of your set up? Have you had any chew out the rubs?


----------



## jackiee (Jul 4, 2010)

hi, ive got no pictures but ive had a couple chew there way out of cheap plastic tubs, but never out of the rubs. make sure the inside of your cages are smooth without any ribs or protrusions so they cant get there teeth in it. if you use water bottles and put a hole through the tub with a red hot nail or soldering iron cover the hole with a giant washer glued over the hole so they cant get hold of the edge with there teeth. I also put a bit of 2 x 2 timber in the cage to let them chew on. cheers jack


----------



## Neels (Sep 24, 2010)

There are a few important things to know when breeding Multis. Creating and maintaining breeding colonies are different from rats and mice. I`ve been breeding them for 5 years now. 

Take a good read through this :
http://www.metalmonkeyexotics.com/blog/?page_id=822

I keep mine in these, with NO issues. Just shop around to find a better price (Check amazon but make sure its the MB-2)
Lucky Reptile Rodent Cage Large MB-2 | Rodent Cages | Online Reptile Shop

Best food, "Dr. John Silver" the blue bag. Haven`t had any tumors since I`ve been using this.


----------



## nolan1977 (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi,

What food is the best allround feed for multis?


----------

